# Bigfoot Killer 2100 / Die LSP konnte nicht korrekt zugeordnet werden



## cambridge4711 (10. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,

habe mir den aktuellen Treiber für die Bigfoot Killer 2100 Netzwerkkarte installiert. Seit dem öffnet sich nach dem hochfahren gleich der Network Manager der Karte mit folgender Meldung:

_*Die LSP konnte nicht korrekt zugeordnet werden. Möchten Sie die LSP jetzt zuordnen?*_

Wenn ich das dann bestätige ist die Meldung auch weg. Leider ist sie dann beim nächsten hochfahren wieder da 
Das ganze passiert sowohl auf dem Administrator, wie auch auf dem Standardbenutzerkonto gleichermaßen. 

Die Verbindung läuft aber immer stabil, egal ob ich es bestätige mit ja, oder ob ich es einfach nur wegklicke.

Wer kann mir sagen wie ich dieses Problem beseitigen kann und was ist überhaupt LSP????

BS ist Win7 Ultimate 64 Bit

Danke im voraus für Hilfe.

Gruß Cambridge


----------



## Superwip (10. März 2012)

Gemeint ist wohl der layer service provider


----------



## cambridge4711 (10. März 2012)

Ah ok, danke. Jetzt weiß ich zumindest ungefähr woher und wofür.

Sperrt sich Win7 das Programm / LSP zu benutzen und wenn ja, wie kann ich Win7 bewegen das anzunehmen?


----------



## cambridge4711 (15. März 2012)

Auf der Bigfoot Seite gibt es eine Problemlösung zu lesen. Das Problem soll wohl mit dem Virenscanner zusammenhängen. Lösung soll sein, Virenscanner bei der Insatllation zu deaktivieren usw. Na ja, alles gemacht, den Scanner auch so ausgeschaltet das er beim hochlaufen nicht mit startet. Aber das Problem ist geblieben


----------



## Superwip (15. März 2012)

Versuche vielleicht den Virenscanner vollständig zu deinstallieren


----------



## cambridge4711 (16. März 2012)

Habe ich beides schon gemacht. Kaspersky deinstalliert, danach Killer Karte deinstalliert. Registry gereinigt, Killer installiert.....und sofort war die Meldung wieder da 

Also kann das Virenprogramm nichts damit zu tun haben.


----------



## Superwip (16. März 2012)

Dann bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende...


----------

